# Tail tips?



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

I'm going to try and make my first tail pretty soon.  I was wondering if anybody had tail tutorials for a nice wolf-like tail.  Also, I'm going to make some ears, but I have an idea for them.  - I once made ears for a mask project years ago in high school (see attached images... Yes, I know the fur flow is backwards on them, and I head*desked when I realized that).  Of course, I'm going to be making a fresh pair based on what I did to make them.

For the tail:  I was thinking of using a block of couch foam, cutting it down (or gluing together), eventually sculpting it into a tail shape and covering it with fur.  Then I would use wire to make either a belt loop or a tab to hook onto the back of my pants.

I have a medium-pile fur (attached images) and some stuffing (not shown).  That's a yard and a quarter's worth of fur, and what is seen in the image is folded over once.  ... So yea, I got plenty of fur for my project. XD

Any suggestions / patterns / how-to would be appreciated.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 29, 2008)

What I did for my tail was cut the material to the shape, length, width of the tail that I wanted, then sewed it inside out, leaving a small hole at where you want the belt loop or whatever.  Then I turned it inside out and stuffed the inside with cotton until the tail filled out enough to look nice/firm/whatever you want, really.  Then afterwards, you can sew the opening around/to a belt, or two some leather ties or something.  

Anyway, that's how I did it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> What I did for my tail ...
> Anyway, that's how I did it.  Hope that helps.


Ah, the old sew-'n'-stuff.  I was thinking about that since I've done projects like that before.  Problem is, however, you don't have much control over the shape (from my experience).  But thanks for putting your two cents in.

I was hoping that foam would give me a better shape.

Old couch foam acquired, by the way (attached image).


----------



## Kimmerset (May 29, 2008)

I mention the other way of doing that because I tried that with this particular tail and it proved difficult.  There are probably better ways to do it in regards to the foam, but you should be able to get a shape out of the tail, regardless of stuffing material, it'll probably just take a few tries.  Also depends if your tail is going to be mostly cylindrical in shape, too, I guess.  

You have a messenger?


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> ...it'll probably just take a few tries.
> 
> You have a messenger?


I'd rather have a nice, for sure, shape.  I don't really have the money to screw up a few times. @_@'  But thanks for the forewarning.

And yea, I have a messenger - sent you a PM.


----------



## NoxTigress (May 29, 2008)

If you happen to be a LiveJournal user, you could check out some of the posts faved in the memories here.  There are usually some pretty good tips for a variety of different ways to do just about anything involved with making fursuits.  And it leaves (LJ users) a chance to post with questions as well, if you can't find anything on your own.


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

Thank you for the input. :3


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

this was my fourth tail I made... but the biggest.. the others being cat tails and a stub. >.<

[don't mind the fuzz on it... the project had my entire house filled with faux fur]

anyway I drew on newsheet what I wanted the tail to look like. Make sure you keep it above your ankles if you will be wearing it outside! 
So basically just draw out the shape you want it, and within that shape define any color changes(the easiest tail would be one color... the rings on this tail were a bit of a pain to do). So you need to trace that pattern onto the back of the fabric... being careful to get the fur direction correct. Then sew the side together and stuff it. 

I wouldn't reccomend doing it the way you are... Carving a tail is pretty difficult and personally I found just sewing and stuffing with cotton fluff (from a pillow or whatnot) a lot easier. I'd really only carve a tail if I was doing a complex shape. 

anyway sorry if this didn't help. I'm not feeling very articulate today. 

Oh and for connecting it to your pants, I'd highly reccomend STRONG elastic, or a bit of fabric sewed to the end in loops, like I did in my tail. This way you can just slide a belt through.
Heck, you could always go with safety pins... that's whjat I used before I found the wonderful world of furry.


----------

